# State minimum pricing



## Stormy_Ny (Jun 13, 2009)

I detest even thinking this as much as suggesting it...... 

I am coming to the conclusion that the State may have to step in and at least come up with a minimum price per SQFT. 

It is just getting ridiculous. We got .25 a sqft on this job ... We finished 6400 sqft of board (2 units 3600 a piece with 2 stairways HIGH) smooth finish ...and sand paint lids. 

My partner and I have about 43 hrs in it ..... And remember they took 2 units away because their hr guys were slow. 

I can not get out of this fast enough......


----------



## fenez (Nov 30, 2009)

The state doesnt care how much we have to kill ourselves to make a living. The Gov. has allowed this for many years and turned a blind eye to it, bottom line is americans like slave labor and always will, not many care about the working conditions of others if fact I will go as far as to say that most love to take advantage of the current situation. I do believe a revolution is calling.


----------



## Stormy_Ny (Jun 13, 2009)

fenez said:


> The state doesnt care how much we have to kill ourselves to make a living. The Gov. has allowed this for many years and turned a blind eye to it, bottom line is americans like slave labor and always will, not many care about the working conditions of others if fact I will go as far as to say that most love to take advantage of the current situation. I do believe a revolution is calling.


I agree a 100% with what you said ..... But it is getting to the point now where to work on State Jobs ...with the insurance and workers comp they mandate.... The numbers are just not adding up. Oh and don't forget the OSHA 10 now required.


----------



## fenez (Nov 30, 2009)

Most companies are cheating everyway they can, thats how they do state jobs and still make a profit.


----------



## d-rock (Oct 21, 2009)

still think unions suck ??:whistling2:


----------



## Stormy_Ny (Jun 13, 2009)

d-rock said:


> still think unions suck ??:whistling2:


Smartass ... I do ! We are our own worst enemy ......


----------



## fenez (Nov 30, 2009)

I was a union taper for years in nyc. the carpenters have systematically tried to put local 1974(drywall tapers) out of business for years. There is no brotherhood amongst the trades.


----------



## d-rock (Oct 21, 2009)

fenez said:


> I was a union taper for years in nyc. the carpenters have systematically tried to put local 1974(drywall tapers) out of business for years. There is no brotherhood amongst the trades.


not true. that's why 1974 is still around. the problem was with the plasterers local 530 doing taping and skim coating. you guys claimed it was ur work, but they said if their plaster was finishing, they should tape and skim the boards first, not you. 
The fact is, love em or hate em, unions keep the rates and working conditions fair. As a business owner it might be good to learn how you (we) can bemefit from that. BTW, if you are a union member, you could get OSHA 10 at no direct cost to you.:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

State minimums? Let's look at the moving business which has been for a very long time been governed by the ICC. My dear uncle (and cousins) are in the moving gig, and all the ICC does is provide a set of rules for hacks to cheat and find loopholes in. They're given a rate book from which to charge, are forced to buy x amount of fuel in each state they travel into, have rules set for weighing loads, etc. These regs were likely brought about by the Teamsters.

State mandates would increase overhead, requiring more paperwork, filing reports, etc. If you like monthly tax deposits, wc audits, etc. Another bureaucracy, higher taxes, less return to the contractor, more licensing than ever( which wouldn't be all bad). But right now, more goverment (and us asking for it) is exactly what this administration wants. It is that very reason that we should not want it. The Progressives are all about more control. After the victory in MA yesterday, more state mandates is exactly what we do not want.

Believe me, I hate seeing these lowballers and the GC scum that take advantage. But we are seeing fewer contractors bidding, the field is narrowing. Fewer of us out there that can produce the insurance and able to perform. And that, friends, is a good thing for those of us still wiggling. Only yesterday, turned down a chance to bid VA work. Why? The huge amount of paper bs and regulations. Actually have to schedule deliveries with the shackmonkey 24 hours in advance, answer to vehicle searches etc. So I really don't want to encourage government to get more involved. As more of us refuse to bid with such onerous requirements, the powers that be will see that this system does not work.

Besides, state minimums is just another step towards Socialism. The prevailing wage system is a keystone to that system. How's that working out?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

fenez said:


> I was a union taper for years in nyc. the carpenters have systematically tried to put local 1974(drywall tapers) out of business for years. There is no brotherhood amongst the trades.


Boy howdy, ain't that the truth!!! Here the steelworkers crosses the painters picket, so then to get even, the painters recently return the favor. That nearly $2 per hour the painters pay in dues, if it wasn't a union collecting it, it'd be called.......extortion? What else would one call nearly 4k a year bribe, pay to play(work). And now an 8 year healthcare tax exemption for unions, and we get to pick up the tab. No thank you.


----------



## fenez (Nov 30, 2009)

btw d rock 530 exists nomore they were ordered to shut down they lost the case after all these years they paid 1974 whatever money they had and then went bankrupt. The judge said that skimming is not plastering it is taping. Local 52 is now a capenter run union that does taping so basically the carpenters are trying to break the tapers union. hmmm no wonder the feds came in to run the carpenters because of the rampant corruption.


----------



## d-rock (Oct 21, 2009)

fenez said:


> btw d rock 530 exists nomore they were ordered to shut down they lost the case after all these years they paid 1974 whatever money they had and then went bankrupt. The judge said that skimming is not plastering it is taping. Local 52 is now a capenter run union that does taping so basically the carpenters are trying to break the tapers union. hmmm no wonder the feds came in to run the carpenters because of the rampant corruption.


NO, local 52 does not exist. it was just an idea. Local 530 became local 262 plasterers. they do traditional and ornamental plaster, stucco and eifs, and fireproof and acoustic sprayed on. The funny thing is they skim coat better than tapers..
The feds came in to run the carps b/c of the corrupt idiots at the top. corruption is everywhere, but it doesn't change the fact that the men make a great living.


----------



## fenez (Nov 30, 2009)

Loc al 530 is no longer in exsistance it is now local 52
and skim coating is tapers work


----------



## fenez (Nov 30, 2009)

the reason they were so good is because they were tapers no plasterers ever belonged to that union. plus that union and the current fake local were both backed by the carpenters which makes it really difficult to believe that the dc of carpenters has any interest in the advancement of anything other than the advancement of their bank accouts they couldnt care less about their membership which they prove time and time again.


----------



## d-rock (Oct 21, 2009)

fenez said:


> the reason they were so good is because they were tapers no plasterers ever belonged to that union. plus that union and the current fake local were both backed by the carpenters which makes it really difficult to believe that the dc of carpenters has any interest in the advancement of anything other than the advancement of their bank accouts they couldnt care less about their membership which they prove time and time again.


not true. I worked side by side with many of them. A few of them currently work for me as well. trust me, they are real plasterers, they can't tape for anything, but they can skim and plaster great. I think 52 went with the masons international, 530 is now 262, same members, same office. i know the B.A,'s


----------



## fenez (Nov 30, 2009)

I know the men didnt have anything to do with it .. they just wanted to work but how do you think the dc of carpenters would feel about some bogus union walking in and taking their work. Ok just to let you know my dad and all my uncles worked for 530 from the day they opened. they eventually switched to local 1974, 530 was cooked up by a few carpentry outfits to skirt the tapers union skimming was their way of claiming it wasnt taping. They lost in court and paid 1974 for it. 530 was basically a bogus union with no pension and a very low rate not the prevailing rate for tapers. 262 has no trade aggreement with the joint board and is a bogus union as well not to say the men arent good tapers but they are being used by the so called union. There is only one tapers union in NYC 1974 that is the fact and when you are working on a union job with tapers from 262 they are non union labor. They have been supported by a choice few contractors who just simply dont want to pay the wage they are supposed to... nothing more to it. Remeber today the tapers tommorow could be the carpenters... so much for union brotherhood.


----------



## raymul (Jan 18, 2010)

Jacks of all trades, masters of nothing, nor your bills.


----------



## d-rock (Oct 21, 2009)

I said the guys in 262 i've worked with are not good tapers. They tape poorly, they plaster brilliantly, and they skim coat brilliantly. I understand your gripe. We probably know a lot of the same guys and contractors, I was a foreman for a huge company out of long island for quite some time.


----------



## Wallers (Dec 7, 2008)

Here is what I have come up with. On pricing. I can only go after the discerning ho, or gc. The majority have no morals or standards, so price is king. Callback after callback, they don't seem to care. It's really hard to sell quality anymore. I don't want to stoop to using inferior materials, so I'm stuck with basements, patches, turd polishing, and the gc that builds 3 or 4 houses a year that actually wants a good drywall job.


----------



## d-rock (Oct 21, 2009)

Wallers said:


> Here is what I have come up with. On pricing. I can only go after the discerning ho, or gc. The majority have no morals or standards, so price is king. Callback after callback, they don't seem to care. It's really hard to sell quality anymore. I don't want to stoop to using inferior materials, so I'm stuck with basements, patches, turd polishing, and the gc that builds 3 or 4 houses a year that actually wants a good drywall job.


I'm not sure what the high end market looks like in Nebraska, if one exists.. But sounds as if you should seek it out. Otherwise, maybe re-gear your pricing and approach to make production work profitable. In this market survival is king.


----------



## Wallers (Dec 7, 2008)

There are probably as many customs going up as there are standards, but there are also plenty of guys ready to bid them well under a buck! I say bid, because those pricing that way usually don't even SEE these homes, the heaviest thing they lift is a phone, and are more than happy to pay sub par wages for sub par quality! There is no shortage of sub par subs that lick the ground these a** holes walk on! Organizing would be wonderful, but I don't think it would happen, because it would force those guys out of business since most quality subs refuse to work for them. So I do not see THAT happening. They run on price, not quality.


----------

